# Vancouver is 'best place to live' ... Canadian and Australian cities dominate



## g2fl (May 20, 2005)

According to the Economist Intelligence Unit (EIU), Vancouver is the world's best place to live. 

Source 

From BBC article .... "Canadian cities scored well, as did Austria's Vienna and Switzerland's Geneva, because they are not seen as targets for terror attacks."

Top group 
Vancouver
Melbourne
Vienna
Geneva
Perth
Adelaide
Sydney
Zurich
Toronto
Calgary


Bottom 10 cities 
Tehran
Douala
Harare
Abidjan
Phnom Penh
Lagos
Karachi
Dhaka
Algiers
Port Moresby


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Not surprised...it's pretty much been like that for the past few years...Am proud to be living in the largest of the top 10 though


----------



## .affed (Aug 19, 2005)

Calgary is a rat-hole compared to Montreal and Ottawa, which should be on the top ten. 

I agree with Vancouver being the best place on this wonderful world of ours.


----------



## desiguy8179 (Jul 6, 2005)

wat! dont be jealous if calgary is kicking montreals ass in terms of grown and development due to their enormous wealth


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Not surprised. This mini Van - Melb rivalry has been going on for quite some time.


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

.affed said:


> Calgary is a rat-hole compared to Montreal and Ottawa, which should be on the top ten.
> 
> I agree with Vancouver being the best place on this wonderful world of ours.


If you'd done your homework you would have found that Alberta is the only rat-free province. So in fact both Ottawa and Montreal are rat-holes compared to Calgary. You're just jealous that we're so clean and prosperous. 

EDIT: And before you say it, yes I'm fully aware that rat-hole is a figure of speech... dick


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Nothin has really changed in the top 10.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Boris550 said:


> If you'd done your homework you would have found that Alberta is the only rat-free province. So in fact both Ottawa and Montreal are rat-holes compared to Calgary. You're just jealous that we're so clean and prosperous.
> 
> EDIT: And before you say it, yes I'm fully aware that rat-hole is a figure of speech... dick


Calgary is definitely one of the best cities in the world, and I don't see how Montreal could be better than Calgary. (Except its skyline, I would say it's Montreal is similar to Calgary--- Impressive + Nice) . And, Toronto and Vanocuver are rat holes IMO.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Bahraini Spirit said:


> Nothin has really changed in the top 10.


Except for Copenhagen (which has lost it place due to the several terrorist threats). It is always among the top 5.


----------



## .affed (Aug 19, 2005)

^^

Sure it was... :|


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

Sweden has lost alot i hear


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Where's Brisbane in top 10? And Adalaide is in it?


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

g2fl said:


> "Canadian cities scored well, as did Austria's Vienna and Switzerland's Geneva, *because they are not seen as targets for terror attacks*."


Based on the "liveability" bracket, I would think Vienna, Geneva, and Canadian cities in general should score well. Period.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

.affed said:


> ^^
> 
> Sure it was... :|


Check last years list, and the year before that, and the year before that.. and so on.

Has Montréal ever been there?

:|


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

What a horse shit list...Why because these cities are full of Caucasians?


----------



## Brizbane2 (Sep 12, 2002)

And are only in cool to cold latitudes


----------



## ladolcevita (Aug 11, 2005)

most Canadian cites are livable, as well as cities in Northern Europe.


----------



## canuckbanana (Dec 30, 2003)

philadweller said:


> What a horse shit list...Why because these cities are full of Caucasians?


Have you been to Vancouver, Melbourne, Sydney, or Toronto? Cna't speak for the other cities on the list, never having been to them, but I can tell you that these four are FAR from being homogeneously caucasian.


----------



## SpatulaCity (Mar 17, 2004)

did somebody hack philadweller's account? He's usually not this clueless...


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

xantarcx said:


> Calgary is definitely one of the best cities in the world, and I don't see how Montreal could be better than Calgary. (Except its skyline, I would say it's Montreal is similar to Calgary--- Impressive + Nice) . And, Toronto and Vanocuver are rat holes IMO.


hahah! Calgary before Vancouver, Toronto and Montreal, this is full of shit.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

No I was not fully awake...What I meant to say was that these cities are lacking in black populations meaning they low in the soul factor..whereas the bottom list is abundant with them. A truly liveable city should have a wider mix...not just Asian and variations of beige.

Zurich and Vienna are two of the dullest cities in Europe in my opinion. I also find Vancouver uninhabitable. Montreal is much more liveable than Vancouver..at least for me. From the list I do like Melbourne, Sydney and Toronto.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Vancouver is the world's best place to live in the world."

How awfully redundant.


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

philadweller said:


> "Vancouver is the world's best place to live in the world."
> 
> How awfully redundant.


dude i would give anything to live in vancouver! All these cities have many black people and dark coloured people.....and why should it matter?! i guess unless you are black yourself you would want to be around your own people. Go to toronto then there is a huge black population there, i dont see how you can say Toronto is only caucasion....montreal even!


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

philadweller said:


> No I was not fully awake...What I meant to say was that these cities are lacking in black populations meaning they lack serious soul..whereas the bottom list is abundant with them. A truly liveable city should have a wider mix...not just Asian and variations of beige.
> 
> Zurich and Vienna are two of the dullest cities in Europe in my opinion. I also find Vancouver uninhabitable. Montreal is much more liveable than Vancouver..at least for me. From the list I do like Melbourne, Sydney and Toronto.


Yeah yeah, white people and Asian people have no souls, only black people do.

Garbage.


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

it is always the same. whenever any organisation publishes its best-city-in-the-world survey people become bumptious. calm down. do your egos really rely on such a stupid list? I know that my city's a great place to live and I don't need a survey to prove that first.


----------



## Mile High City (Oct 4, 2005)

So pretty much there's no point in living if you're not black? And no city in the world can possibly be any good at all unless it's filled with black people? 

So the cities at the bottom of the list, although ripe with murder, rape, poverty, drug use, civil war, and corrupt governments are by default FULL OF SOUL POWER and wonderful places to live just because the inhabitants happen to be black? And no, there isn't a whole lot of diversity in African cities...just a whole lot of black people.

You're biased, and your comments are absolutely rediculous.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

i don't think i can't stand the people on this forum anymore.

when i got here this was far from what it is now.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Anymodal said:


> i don't think i can't stand the people on this forum anymore.
> 
> when i got here this was far from what it is now.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"dude i would give anything to live in vancouver! All these cities have many black people and dark coloured people.....and why should it matter?! i guess unless you are black yourself you would want to be around your own people. Go to toronto then there is a huge black population there, i dont see how you can say Toronto is only caucasion....montreal even!"

No I am actually Caucasian.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

PhilippeMtl said:


> hahah! Calgary before Vancouver, Toronto and Montreal, this is full of shit.


How many people live in Vancouver, Calgary, Adelaide, Perth, Geneve ?
These cities are not so big if you compare to NYC, LA, Chicago, Sydney, Toronto, Montreal, London, Paris, Tokyo, Sao Polo, Shangaï.

Geneve is only 300 000 people...


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

MILIUX said:


> Where's Brisbane in top 10? And Adalaide is in it?


Ya I thought Brizzy would have been in there before Adelaide as well.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Where's the best city to live? Look at where all the immigrants are going. Toronto receives half of all the immigrants coming to Canada! If any Canadian city should be number one, it should be Toronto.


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

philadweller said:


> "Vancouver is the world's best place to live in the world."
> 
> How awfully redundant.


You are so sad, Philadweller. 
Vancouver is gorgeous.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Good for the top 10.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Anymodal said:


> i don't think i can't stand the people on this forum anymore.
> 
> when i got here this was far from what it is now.


I agree. These days, every thread's a bashfest.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Anymodal said:


> i don't think i can't stand the people on this forum anymore.
> 
> when i got here this was far from what it is now.


Im not against anything ur saying its just funny cuz u have been here since march 2005! hardly enough time for anything to change to much.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

tag


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

rise_against said:


> Im not against anything ur saying its just funny cuz u have been here since march 2005! hardly enough time for anything to change to much.


i know it's hardly enough time but it did change. the "athmosphere" feels diferent. Now everyone want's to state that his/her city is better. rather sad.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"You are so sad, Philadweller. 
Vancouver is gorgeous."

Actually I am quite happy not living there. The scenery is gorgeous yeah but the city..c'mon. I know plenty of people that were repulsed by Vancouver. It is my opinion that it is definitely not the worlds most beautiful city. All the travel guides went on and on about Vancouver. When I went there I expected so much more. I grew up in NYC so it actually hard for me to be impressed by anyplace. That is more sad for me actually.

I am not bashing. I just want to let people know that there are better cities for architecture buffs like myself. Vancouver is for nature lovers.


----------



## desiguy8179 (Jul 6, 2005)

Vancouver has got this position by the reputable survey and this kinda internatinal publicity will surely benefit the city no matter how hard jealous people like u wanna dismiss it


----------



## Dino Domingo (Jan 5, 2005)

WTF is up with all the haters in here? Everyone knows when you hate on others its cuz you're jealous or envious. In either case, you're sad. 

Get over it, people.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

philadweller said:


> No I was not fully awake...What I meant to say was that these cities are lacking in black populations meaning they low in the soul factor..whereas the bottom list is abundant with them. A truly liveable city should have a wider mix...not just Asian and variations of beige.
> 
> Zurich and Vienna are two of the dullest cities in Europe in my opinion. I also find Vancouver uninhabitable. Montreal is much more liveable than Vancouver..at least for me. From the list I do like Melbourne, Sydney and Toronto.


More than 10% of Toronto's population is black. The only reason you do not notice vast amounts of black people in a city like Toronto is because we don't concentrate the black people in ghettos like America. In Canada everyone has an equal opportunity to succeed no matter what the condition of their parents and thus the black people like all other people are succesful and live in mixed communities. And by the way the variations of beige you talk about, i see it as refering to south asian people which is my heritage and the way you address it is vary racist and shows how much your comments of race really mean. South asians have a very rich culture and are as important as any other race since they make up a quarter of the worlds population.

And .affed, dont think of montreal as the greatest place in the universe because its not. Its a great city, but there are far greater cities. And Calgary in terms of living standards is one of them. I prefer the feel of montreal but that doesnt change the fact that calgary is higher living standards.


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

HirakataShi said:


> Where's the best city to live? Look at where all the immigrants are going. Toronto receives half of all the immigrants coming to Canada! If any Canadian city should be number one, it should be Toronto.


You're not reading what the EIU survey is about. Just because half of all immigrants are moving to Toronto doesn't mean it should top the list. One of the reasons that Van was ahead of TO could have been due to environment or possibly climate. All I know is they have professionals that do these surveys and I rather think they know somewhat of what they're talking about.

Here is some additional information from the EIU site - 

The Economist Intelligence Unit's LIVEABILITY RANKING, part of the Worldwide Cost of Living Survey, assesses living conditions in 127 cities around the world by looking at nearly 40 individual indicators grouped into five categories: stability; healthcare; culture and environment; education; and infrastructure. The survey gives a rating of 0%-100% and judges a city with a lower score to be the more attractive destination. A rating of 20% is where real problems are seen to begin - anything over 50% places severe restrictions on lifestyle.


----------



## nazzy (Sep 29, 2003)

> Actually I am quite happy not living there. The scenery is gorgeous yeah but the city..c'mon. I know plenty of people that were repulsed by Vancouver.



































Yes, absolutely repulsive! :cheers:


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

Very. Just kidding..


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Overground said:


> Here is some additional information from the EIU site -
> 
> The Economist Intelligence Unit's LIVEABILITY RANKING, part of the Worldwide Cost of Living Survey, assesses living conditions in 127 cities around the world by looking at nearly 40 individual indicators grouped into five categories: stability; healthcare; culture and environment; education; and infrastructure. The survey gives a rating of 0%-100% and judges a city with a lower score to be the more attractive destination. A rating of 20% is where real problems are seen to begin - anything over 50% places severe restrictions on lifestyle.


Okay: stability; healthcare; culture and environment; education; and infrastructure

Stability: Toronto and Van are in the same country. It's not likely that the military will stage a coup d'etat in either city any time soon.

Health Care: Same country, same basic health care system. Although health care is a provincial responsibility more so than federal in Canada, there are few variations in health care outcomes across the country. 

Education: ditto. 

Culture and environment: Perhaps this is where the rating system went a bit awry? How do they define this? Having many different cultures? Having many natural parks? Nice natural settings? What are they looking for specifically? Did Vancouver get extra marks in the environment category for being located next to the Pacific and having mountains in the background? 
Was Toronto's cultural diversity and success in integrating disparate groups from all over the world into the mainstream taken into consideration?


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

nazzy said:


>


I think I am going to be sick...... uke:


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Those are the cities for retirees.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Zaki said:


> In Canada everyone has an equal opportunity to succeed no matter what the condition of their parents and thus the black people like all other people are succesful and live in mixed communities.


Not necessarily true. Believe it or not, racism and discrimination is still active in the workplace, though there has been enough breakthroughs in the last decade to create a diverse workforce. 

Also, low income areas still tend to have higher concentrations of minorities (including black people).


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Just for those wondering about Brisbane, it came in at number 11.


----------



## strandk (May 17, 2004)

You will find the full list here (http://store.eiu.com/index.asp?layout=pr_story&press_id=540000654).


----------



## doady (May 23, 2004)

What the hell is Calgary doing on that list? There are countless other cities that should be on there instead of Calgary, inlcuding some in Canada, like Montreal and Ottawa.


----------



## touraccuracy (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, Calgary is far cleaner and has *MUCH* better employment options than Ottawa or Montreal. Care to give a reason why those cities are better?


----------



## g2fl (May 20, 2005)

strandk said:


> You will find the full list here (http://store.eiu.com/index.asp?layout=pr_story&press_id=540000654).


For those having trouble, take off the end bracket in the above link to get to the page. 

Link

For those of you wondering how they came up with the ratings you can see their methodology at the bottom. A lot of it is open to opinion ... for example - Climate makes up 6.67% of the score - What is considered good climate? Some people like cold, some people like hot.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Boris550 said:


> If you'd done your homework you would have found that Alberta is the only rat-free province. So in fact both Ottawa and Montreal are rat-holes compared to Calgary. You're just jealous that we're so clean and prosperous.
> 
> EDIT: And before you say it, yes I'm fully aware that rat-hole is a figure of speech... dick


That's a classic!


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

strandk said:


> You will find the full list here (http://store.eiu.com/index.asp?layout=pr_story&press_id=540000654).



No Sir, that's from 2002.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

^ What he said!


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

http://store.eiu.com/index.asp?layout=pr_story&press_id=540000654

Adelaide comparable with Sydney? Ya gotta be kidding.


----------



## .affed (Aug 19, 2005)

touraccuracy said:


> Well, Calgary is far cleaner and has *MUCH* better employment options than Ottawa or Montreal. Care to give a reason why those cities are better?



Calgary is full of ignorant, hicks, it's a boring city with no cultural life or pretty much no life at all. It is a sprawling city with a bad transportation system. It has no scenery because it's in some godforsaken prarie. Oh and did I say how it's full of ignorant, conservative hicks?


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Zaki said:


> More than 10% of Toronto's population is black. The only reason you do not notice vast amounts of black people in a city like Toronto is because we don't concentrate the black people in ghettos like America. In Canada everyone has an equal opportunity to succeed no matter what the condition of their parents and thus the black people like all other people are succesful and live in mixed communities. And by the way the variations of beige you talk about, i see it as refering to south asian people which is my heritage and the way you address it is vary racist and shows how much your comments of race really mean. South asians have a very rich culture and are as important as any other race since they make up a quarter of the worlds population.
> 
> And .affed, dont think of montreal as the greatest place in the universe because its not. Its a great city, but there are far greater cities. And Calgary in terms of living standards is one of them. I prefer the feel of montreal but that doesnt change the fact that calgary is higher living standards.



:applause:


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Dino Domingo said:


> WTF is up with all the haters in here? Everyone knows when you hate on others its cuz you're jealous or envious. In either case, you're sad.
> 
> Get over it, people.


It's that the reason why rest of Canada don't like Quebec?
:uh:


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

.affed said:


> Calgary is full of ignorant, hicks, it's a boring city with no cultural life or pretty much no life at all. It is a sprawling city with a bad transportation system. It has no scenery because it's in some godforsaken prarie. Oh and did I say how it's full of ignorant, conservative hicks?


You like digging yourself into holes dont you.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

.affed said:


> Calgary is full of ignorant, hicks, it's a boring city with no cultural life or pretty much no life at all. It is a sprawling city with a bad transportation system. It has no scenery because it's in some godforsaken prarie. Oh and did I say how it's full of ignorant, conservative hicks?


How can you say things like this about your fellow Canadians?
:runaway:


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

.Affed should get banned he's totaly intolerent of other peoples cultures and beliefs and a total bigot. This is the 4th thread that I have seen where he's refered to Western Canadians as hicks. I think that such ignorance is unacceptable.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

1st warning .affed -- 2nd one get you brigged. Moderation has little patience with bigotry. :sly:


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Pwned!! :wave:


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

PhilippeMtl said:


> It's that the reason why rest of Canada don't like Quebec?
> :uh:


wtf? Since when was that true?


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

.affed said:


> Calgary is full of ignorant, hicks, it's a boring city with no cultural life or pretty much no life at all. It is a sprawling city with a bad transportation system. It has no scenery because it's in some godforsaken prarie. Oh and did I say how it's full of ignorant, conservative hicks?


absolutely uncalled for. Do you actually beleive this?


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

PhilippeMtl said:


> It's that the reason why rest of Canada don't like Quebec?
> :uh:


Quebec? We suck up our asses to you bitches. It's Toronto this godforsaken Country doesn't like.

Cagary's great! It's the cities inbetween where they refuse to serve minorities that I hate.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

they CERTAINLY dont consider CLIMATE when they put Vancouver on top of the list. Vancouver is hellish cold, I would never live there. The Australian cities on the other hand are a wonderful choice!


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> they CERTAINLY dont consider CLIMATE when they put Vancouver on top of the list. Vancouver is hellish cold, I would never live there. The Australian cities on the other hand are a wonderful choice!


don't assume everyone likes warmer climates. Anything above 25 celcius is too damn hot for me.

Give me a clear sunny day, +3 and a wooly sweater, and I'm happy!


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> they CERTAINLY dont consider CLIMATE when they put Vancouver on top of the list. Vancouver is hellish cold, I would never live there. The Australian cities on the other hand are a wonderful choice!


If you think Vancouver is hellish cold, you'd literally freeze into an icecube in other parts of Canada.  I'd also advise you to avoid every place North of the sunbelt in North America. 

Most people I know would consider Vancouver to be on the temperate side. Not hot and not too cold.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Quebec? We suck up our asses to you bitches.


What a bad language, did your mom knows you speak like that?


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Quebec? We suck up our asses to you bitches. It's Toronto this godforsaken Country doesn't like.


Yes, you are right, rest of Canada doesn't like some of you; but you know why? It's because you have this kind of stupid attitude, not because you are the biggest city in Canada.

It's a chance you're not all like that..


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Here's the full list:

Full List!

1= 
Australia Melbourne 1

Canada Vancouver 1
3
Australia Perth 2
4= 
Austria Vienna 3

Canada Toronto 3

Switzerland Geneva 3

Switzerland Zurich 3
8= 
Australia Adelaide 4

Australia Brisbane 4

Australia Sydney 4

Denmark Copenhagen 4

Germany Düsseldorf 4

Germany Frankfurt 4

Norway Oslo 4

Canada Montreal 4
16= 
Canada Calgary 5

Finland Helsinki 5

Sweden Stockholm 5
19= 

Germany Berlin 6

Netherlands Amsterdam 6
21= 
Japan Tokyo 7

Japan Osaka 7

US Honolulu 7
24= 
Germany Hamburg 8

Germany Munich 8

New Zealand Auckland 8

New Zealand Wellington 8
28= 
Belgium Brussels 9

Iceland Reykjavik 9

Luxembourg Luxembourg 9

US Boston 9
32= 
France Lyon 10

France Paris 10
34= 
Spain Barcelona 11

US Atlanta 11

US Chicago 11

US Lexington 11

US Miami 11
39= 
US Cleveland 12

US Houston 12

US Los Angeles 12

US Minneapolis 12

US Pittsburgh 12
44= 
Hong Kong Hong Kong 13

Portugal Lisbon 13

Spain Madrid 13

UK London 13

US San Francisco 13
49 
US Seattle 14
50= 
Singapore Singapore 15

UK Manchester 15
52= 
Ireland Dublin 16

US New York 16
54= 
Italy Milan 17

US Detroit 17

Hungary Budapest 17
57= 
Czech Rep Prague 19

Italy Rome 19

US Washington 19
60 
Taiwan Taipei 20
61 
South Korea Seoul 21
62= 
Puerto Rico San Juan 22

Costa Rica San José 22
64= 
Greece Athens 24

Uruguay Montevideo 24
66
Chile Santiago 25
67 
Argentina Buenos Aires 26
68 
UAE Dubai 27
69= 
Israel Tel Aviv 28

Poland Warsaw 28
71= 
Croatia Zagreb 29

UAE Abu Dhabi 29
73= 
China Guangzhou 30

China Shanghai 30
75= 
Panama Panama City 31

Jordan Amman 31
77= 
Bahrain Bahrain 32

China Beijing 32

China Shenzhen 32

Russia Moscow 32
81 
South Africa Pretoria 33
82= 
Brazil Rio de Janeiro 34

Russia St Petersburg 34
84 
China Tianjin 35
85= 
Brazil Sao Paulo 37

Ukraine Kiev 37
87= 
Malaysia Kuala Lumpur 38

Peru Lima 38

Turkey Istanbul 38

Kuwait Kuwait 38

Uzbekistan Tashkent 38

Tunisia Tunis 38
93= 
Ecuador Quito 39

South Africa Johannesburg 39

Romania Bucharest 39
96= 
Paraguay Asuncion 40

Morocco Casablanca 40
98 
Brunei Bandar Seri Begawan 41
99= 
Saudi Arabia Riyadh 44

Azerbaijan Baku 44
101= 
Saudi Arabia Al Khobar 45

Thailand Bangkok 45

Venezuela Caracas 45

Libya Tripoli 45
105= 
Guatemala Guatemala 47

Mexico Mexico City 47

Philippines Manila 47

Saudi Arabia Jeddah 47

Yugoslavia Belgrade 47

Zimbabwe Harare 47
111 
Egypt Cairo 48
112 
Gabon Libreville 51
113 
Sri Lanka Colombo 52
114 
Cameroon Douala 53
115= 
Vietnam Hanoi 54

Columbia Bogota 54

Kenya Nairobi 54
118 
Vietnam Ho Chi Minh 55
119= 
Indonesia Jakarta 56

Iran Tehran 56
121 
India New Delhi 57
122 
Senegal Dakar 59
123 
Cote d'Ivoire Abidjan 60
124 
India Mumbai 62
125 
Algeria Algiers 67
126 
Cambodia Phnom Penh 70
127= 
Bangladesh Dhaka 71

Nigeria Lagos 71
129 
Pakistan Karachi 74
130 
PNG Port Moresby 80


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Come on now, Vancouver should just get over the dark damp hole in the ground that it is and stob bribing the people who are doing these surveys.











We should be put out of our misery!


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

PhilippeMtl said:


> Yes, you are right, rest of Canada doesn't like some of you; but you know why? It's because you have this kind of stupid attitude, not because you are the biggest city in Canada.
> 
> It's a chance you're not all like that..


Grrrrrr. :guns1:


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

PhilippeMtl said:


> Yes, you are right, rest of Canada doesn't like some of you; but you know why? It's because you have this kind of stupid attitude, not because you are the biggest city in Canada.
> 
> It's a chance you're not all like that..


HEY HEY HEY, don't bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Wezza said:


> Just for those wondering about Brisbane, it came in at number 11.


Given that Adelaide and Calgary came in before Brisbane makes me wonder what the criteria is for this list. According to that list places like Dubbo and Ballarat would rank very highly if they were large enough. It's sort of a good thing that Brisbane is not associated with such places - the Brits are a funny lot.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

addisonwesley said:


> HEY HEY HEY, don't bite the hand that feeds you.


hummmmmmmmm, don't be sure about that...


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

No, no, I assure you, I am certain.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

addisonwesley said:


> No, no, I assure you, I am certain.


Good for us!!!! Less work, more cash.
Thank you!


----------



## .affed (Aug 19, 2005)

crazyjoeda said:


> .Affed should get banned he's totaly intolerent of other peoples cultures and beliefs and a total bigot. This is the 4th thread that I have seen where he's refered to Western Canadians as hicks. I think that such ignorance is unacceptable.


I am not intoler*A*nt... Albertans are. I never said anything bad about Western Canadians in general, only Albertans. I love BC and British Columbians, but we all have to admit that Calgary, and Alberta in general is a godawful place full of conservative a-holes.

BTW... since when is there such a thing as "Albertan culture?"


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The complete list posted here is for sure not the current one. The EIU want to make some profit with the current list so you have to buy it, if you want it. However, a german news source reports, that Frankfurt became 11th, Hamburg 16th, Berlin 20th, Düsseldorf and Munich 26th in the recent EIU list.


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

MELBOURNE SECOND?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

yup Kanji :yes:


----------



## The Chemist (Feb 19, 2003)

.affed said:


> I am not intoler*A*nt... Albertans are. I never said anything bad about Western Canadians in general, only Albertans. I love BC and British Columbians, but we all have to admit that Calgary, and Alberta in general is a godawful place full of conservative a-holes.
> 
> BTW... since when is there such a thing as "Albertan culture?"


You've obviously never been here - so stop spouting off your stereotyping trash :| . I am far from conservative, and I love Calgary. Yes, there are a few ultra-conservatives here, but I'm sure if you looked you could find some in Montreal too. 

It's funny that you accuse Albertans of being intolerant, when you yourself are intolerant of Albertans. Grow up, hypocrite.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

.affed said:


> I am not intoler*A*nt... Albertans are. I never said anything bad about Western Canadians in general, only Albertans. I love BC and British Columbians, but we all have to admit that Calgary, and Alberta in general is a godawful place full of conservative a-holes.
> 
> BTW... since when is there such a thing as "Albertan culture?"


Jesus christ, you're embarrasing the whole country right now. 'I'm not intolerant, Albertans are?' It's time you got a spanking for being so prejudice. Not Quebequois, not Montrealers, just you. Get it?

Albertan Culture.... I think the Calgary Stampede qualifies, for starters.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

.affed said:


> I am not intoler*A*nt... Albertans are. I never said anything bad about Western Canadians in general, only Albertans. I love BC and British Columbians, but we all have to admit that Calgary, and Alberta in general is a godawful place full of conservative a-holes.
> 
> BTW... since when is there such a thing as "Albertan culture?"


Since when is calling every person in a province hicks not intolerant ? All the Albertans on this forum are anything but assholes, you are just prejudice against people who don't agree with you. 

If you wan't to vote Liberal go ahead but Canada is a free country and people here have the right to vote Conservative, NDP or anybody they wan't not just Liberal.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

.affed said:


> I am not intoler*A*nt... Albertans are. I never said anything bad about Western Canadians in general, only Albertans. I love BC and British Columbians, but we all have to admit that Calgary, and Alberta in general is a godawful place full of conservative a-holes.
> 
> BTW... since when is there such a thing as "Albertan culture?"


You do realize that in Canada, every provincial/national election is chosen by the Pass the Post System, and that the % of people who don't vote conservatives is higher than what the number of seats in the house represents. Besides, most Albertans vote Conservative as a protest vote against the elitist federal Liberals anyways, who care more about satisfying the needs of Quebec than all the other provinces combined. The Liberal Party is lucky in that Ontarians haven't used this revenge tactic against them yet, else it will be the party's day of reckoning.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

This is the way I see it, its personal preference. If you must have the sun all day, London is not a good choice for you to live in. If you live in the jungle, an urban jungle is not right for you. If you love a specific culture than that culture is the best one for you to live in. My point is, is that humans are so individual that not one place can cater for all their needs and be the best place to live, but some cities can meet more of there needs than others meaning Vancouver will not be the best place to live for everyone .


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

^^I think we tried, but they just ended up screwing us over REALLY badly.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

algonquin said:


> don't assume everyone likes warmer climates. Anything above 25 celcius is too damn hot for me.
> 
> Give me a clear sunny day, +3 and a wooly sweater, and I'm happy!



My preference is 30 for summer and about 5-10 for winter. Around 15 degrees is perfect for spring and autumn.

If it gets EASILY below 0, then its too cold.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> My preference is 30 for summer and about 5-10 for winter. Around 15 degrees is perfect for spring and autumn.
> 
> If it gets EASILY below 0, then its too cold.


Interestingly enough, Vancouver rarely drops below zero during winter though (unless you're up in the ski hills). However, it rarely hits 30C in the summer either. It's constantly in the mid 20s.


----------



## KamikazeTaxi (May 16, 2005)

When I was in Vancouver, it was constantly in the 30's. But that was during the city's worse ever heat-wave...apparently... But it was nice and cool up in Whistler...


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

It snowed today in the Peg.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Spring in Vancouver. Landmark Cherry-blossoms, brings a little flavour of Japan to this side of the Pacific.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

algonquin said:


> Not Quebequois, not Montrealers, just you. Get it?
> 
> Albertan Culture.... I think the Calgary Stampede qualifies, for starters.


I love Calgary, and I admire Albertan Culture. but some Quebecois or Ontarians does really don't know the living standard of Calgary is actually better than Montreal, Toronto, Windsor(of course) or even Ottawa or Quebec City. 

Calgary looks really nice, comfortable climate with suitable vegetation. Though the transportation system is not very good but, I would say it's satisfactory.


----------



## snitsky (Feb 16, 2005)

eomer said:


> How many people live in Vancouver, Calgary, Adelaide, Perth, Geneve ?
> These cities are not so big if you compare to NYC, LA, Chicago, Sydney, Toronto, Montreal, London, Paris, Tokyo, Sao Polo, Shangaï.
> 
> Geneve is only 300 000 people...



:stupid: bahahahaha! A lot of people do, do your fuckin homework before you start typing. You jelouse of something, Vancouver, Melbourne, Vienna etc, have it all size, diversity, vibrancy. They are the best cities in the world to live in as stated by this particular research, the amazing thing is they are always at the top ever time.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

snitsky said:


> They are the best cities in the world to live in as stated by this particular research, the amazing thing is they are always at the top ever time.


But this research surely focuses only on the lifestyle of businessmen.


----------

